# What happens now?



## jakdo72 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I am new to this so apologise for any mistakes, i have been reading the boards for the past week to get a bit of hope.  i am 39 now i will turn 40 in april, had et with icsi 2 8cell embies on 21st of jan but started AF on sat so i know this one is all over.  Dont know what to do!  both DH and myself are gutted we have one frozen embie but dnt think there will be time due to my age, any advice would be most welcome  and best of luck to all who are still waiting! x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Jakdo72
First of all don't give up hope yet.  It could be implantation bleeding.  Keep taking your meds and call your clinic.
You are not too old there are many women over 40 who get pregnant both naturally and with IVF.  There should be no problem doing the FET.  
  

take care
Wobs


----------



## jakdo72 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Wobs,
                  I rang clinic today they told me to carry on with cyclogest an do test on fri, but bleeding is very heavy and hasnt stopped since sat evening so am pretty sure its all over for this one, will let you all know fri, thank-you for the reply it helps to have someone to talk to
thanks x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry you are still bleeding.
Keeping everything crossed for you     

Wobs


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

just wondered what happened?  

I have been bleeding since sunday and am now 10dpt2dt and my clinic adviced stopping cyclogest and testing tomorrow as it obviously has not worked.


----------



## jakdo72 (Jan 26, 2012)

well unfortunately i got a BFN, but was expecting it, however much i tried to convince myself otherwise.  luckily we have one frostie so have follow up app on 12th of march so wish me luck! This will be our last go1!
Chandlerino i pray things go different for you and wish you the best of luck!  
please let me know how u get on1
Hugs to all xx


----------

